# SFCCI/Sportcast USA "Texas Open" Results



## Dig-on-me (Nov 23, 2007)

*SFCCI/Sportcast USA "Texas Open" 10/24/09 & 10/25/09*

Here are the results from the "Texas Open". There are many people to thank on this and I will be adding video and photos to this so stay tuned for more. 

*Senior Division 125 Gram Weight:*
1st Bill Smith 458.1 feet

*Closest to Center Line:*
1st Bob Sales 651.4 feet 125 gram weight 1/10 of an inch off center

*100 Gram Weight:*
1st Angel Villalpando 762.2 feet
2nd Jerry Valentine 638.9 feet
3rd Rudy Ramirez 604.3 feet

*125 Gram Weight:*
1st Angel Villalpando 754.9 feet
2nd Will Nash 754.4 feet
3rd Carlos Osuna 710.4 feet
4th Bob Sales 681.9 feet
5th Jerry Valentine 679.1 feet
6th Curtis Brinkman 678.6 feet
7th Jeremy Guzman 632.9 feet.
8th Rudy Ramirez 600.0 feet
9th Jack Rice 593.1 feet
10th Claus Raetzer 583.9 feet
11th Cliff McKay 432.6 feet

*150 Gram Weight:*
1st Will Nash 806.4 feet
2nd Carlos Osuna 753.7 feet
3rd Troy Roberts 751.0 feet
4th Lou McEachern 742.2 feet
5th Gary Pelmejar 738.7 feet
6th Mike Ross 706.0 feet
7th Rudy Ramirez 673.8 feet
8th Jack Rice 669.3 feet
9th Nick Meyer 667.6 feet
10th Bob Sales 665.8 feet
11th Jerry Valentine 663.1 feet
12th Jeremy Guzman 661.5 feet
13th Curtis Brinkman 621.5 feet
14th Jeff Almaguer 617.4 feet
15th Claus Raetzer 581.5 feet
16th Bruce Duncan 562.2 feet
17th Paul Perez 559.5 feet
18th Neal Krueger 549.6 feet
19th David Womack 536.3 feet
20th Rene Ruiz 529.9 feet
21st Ray Juarez 501.2 feet

*Total Combined of all 3 weights:*
1st Jerry Valentine 1981.1 feet (100, 125, 150 gram weights)
2nd Rudy Ramirez 1878.1 feet (100, 125, 150 gram weights)

Note: 
Saturday 10/24/09 Weather Statistics: Wind 7-9 MPH, Mostly Cloudy with Low Humidity, Temp up to 80 degrees in the afternoon.
Sunday 10/25/09 Weather Statistics: Wind 10-15 MPH with gusts to 20 MPH Mostly Cloudy with Mid to High Humidity, Occasional Drizzle and Rain, Temperature up to 77 degrees in the afternoon.

Everyone was able to throw all weights at any time Saturday and Sunday.

After more than triple checking all the measurements these are the FINAL. Please PM me with any differences and I will correct them. 

If anyone has any pictures please add on to this post to see all, thank you.

Please PM me with any Personal Best's and I will edit them on the SFCCI board.

Please stay tuned for videos, pictures and etc. 

Carlos Osuna
SFCCI President


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Carlos , 

Great set of results and a good turn out . Will's 800+ is a fantastic effort and shows the growth of the sport and the ability of the USA casters is really stepping up. 

Well done


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Great casting guys.

Congratulations to Will. you have joined a short list of USA casters over 800'. To do it in your second tournament is just outstanding.

Very well done.

Tommy


----------



## Kinnakeeter (May 30, 2009)

Carlos/Bob,
You put on a heck of a tournament. It was something I'll remember forever.

Angel,
That was fun, I want a rematch! LOL!

Troy,
I have never met a cooler dude! You gave me a lot of ideas.

Jeremy/Tommy,
Thanks a bunch guys, it means a lot coming from you! I hope we can meet up next year and have some fun.

I hope everyone has a productive winter (or summer, Jeremy).

Will


----------



## Kinnakeeter (May 30, 2009)

Also,
Lou/Jerry Valentine,
It was a pleasure to meet you. Thank you for the advice!

Will


----------



## Torpedo (Oct 2, 2007)

This was a very well run tournament with a great 2 day format. Carlos did an excellent job of keeping it going and dealing with the formalities. I liked casting the 100g, it was my first time throwing it and hit it over 600' so I'm happy. This was the best tournament I have been to since I started casting in 2002...very well done. Congrats to the champions, awesome casts!


----------



## reelbiglou (Mar 3, 2008)

*cast*

Great tournament !!
Glad you made it Troy... always a pleasure.
Angel .. nice casting with you again. 
Had a great time visiting and meeting new friends.
Will,,,,fantastic, you did excellent. Wish I could have been there the second day to see it fly.
Look forward to casting with you next year.
To all,, till next time, may your life have only ups.


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## sinisterfins (Sep 20, 2007)

Way to go guys . Nice casting by all !


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Nice pictures.... Nice Numbers...


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Carlos and company*

Great casting-- looking forward to the video !


----------



## bdriversteve (Apr 28, 2008)

*Yes sir*

Congrats to all the casters, especially Will ,definitely next year I'll take a trip to Texas.


----------



## Texas Tornado (Apr 24, 2007)

Just got back home,had a great time in Kingsville. What a tournament best that I have attended in a long time. Will start making plans for next year. Will congrats on your Texas title well deserved! Lou always a pleasure casting with you and Jerry. Nick thanks for the ultima line I will give you a call next week and get some more of that line. Everyone else had a great time! Will again we will have a rematch on the 125 gram. LOL...........


----------



## Dig-on-me (Nov 23, 2007)

Here is the video from the "Texas Open". Hope you guys enjoy and I will post some pictures in a bit also. Thank You


http://vimeo.com/7359231



Carlos


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)

<p><a href="http://vimeo.com/7359231"></a>.</p>


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

bdriversteve said:


> Congrats to all the casters, especially Will ,definitely next year I'll take a trip to Texas.


Come on down, everyone on here will be welcome.


----------

